# Urgent: Need Advice on Sick Elephant Ear Betta w/ Clamped Fins - Photos Included



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just recently had the same type of thing happen to a few of my Bettas.
I have an airconditioned room so the temp tends to drop to around 72F at night but up to 75F during the day. 

After reading some things on the web I decided to put a heater in my big tank and put all my Bettas with clamped fins in marina breeder boxes which hang on the outside of the tank but get filtration in and out from the main tank.

I upped the heater to 80F to see if it would make any difference to their clamped fins, took a day or so then I noticed they were so clamped any more even my big male champion was doing better (he had the main tank to swim around in, its a 10 gallon.

I have even moved my oldest boy 4+ years to a breeder box and have immediately seen a difference in his attitude....he is more alert and swimming without laying on the bottom all the time.

You might want to add a tiny pinch of aquarium salt to your Bettas tank, and up that heater to 80-82F to see if that makes any difference.

Feed him sparingly I feed once a day only with one day off so their digestion can get a break (helps them eliminate waste) If he's off his food try him with spirulina flakes...this helps make him poop in case he has constipation.

Also I would lower the water to around 5 inchs as this will help him get to the surface to breathe without expending to much energy (I do this with Bettas suffering from swimbladder, till they adjust) Put your heater on the bottom if you lower the water level.

Hopefully he will recover, but not all LFS Bettas get a good start in life and sometimes no matter what we try to do for them its just NOT enough!
Lets hope some of these things will do the trick, it worked for mine.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like he has Clamped fins, caused by either bad water &/or parasites. Its pretty common in bettas unfortunately due to how poorly they are kept in LFS's.

Here is a good article on it, best of luck with your guy. He is gorgeous BTW.
http://www.ehow.com/how_8373418_treat-clamped-fins.html


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you tested the water today? Did the tank sit without a fish after moving your betta? You could be experiencing a spike in your cycle. I'm not an expert on bettas but maybe you should do a 50% water change. Then observe your betta. If he perks up, then it's probably related to water quality.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

I wish I would have taken a photo before so you guys could see just how stunning he was. The heater is automatic, so I can't really control it. It is usually right at 78, so by no means cold. I can lower the water a bit, but honestly I don't think he has moved in the past day or two for anything. I don't want to lower it so much so the filter can't continue working, or make the temps unstable. It is already quite a large heater for 2.5 gallons. Any recommendations of how much salt to add? I imagine the actual water volume is closer to 2 gallons minus the rock/gravel displacement. I would still be very interested if there are any specific medications I could treat him with to help things.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

Sajacobs said:


> Have you tested the water today? Did the tank sit without a fish after moving your betta? You could be experiencing a spike in your cycle. I'm not an expert on bettas but maybe you should do a 50% water change. Then observe your betta. If he perks up, then it's probably related to water quality.


I took my other betta out, and put this new one in. My other betta is spunky and feeling great. The tank setup, down to the plants in them is identical. I have one on each side of our bathroom sink. I did not test the water, but he continued to worsen after doing water changes. I care for them very carefully and usually get years out of my bettas, so I am upset this one is going downhill so quickly.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

It sounds like he was sick from being in the pet store. Hopefully someone with more betta knowledge can help. When it comes to goldfish, it's recommended to keep water quality super clean and dose with metafix. Look into metafix and see if that's ok with bettas.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Generally, a tablespoon of salt for every five gallons of water is sufficient.

If you wanna use salt go about this route...
1. Clean Your Tank. 
The first step is to clean your tank. Don’t overreact and completely tear it apart and scrub everything. Just scrub the sides and bottom, and do a 25-50% water change. Be sure to add conditioner. ( AmQuel +plus, Prime, Stress Coat are good products) 

Repeat water changes every day until the fish are no longer showing Sign of Stress or Disease. Don’t change more than 25% of the water in one day. 


2. Clean the Gravel. 
Tanks that have gravel should have a layer about 1/4 inch thick. Vacuum the gravel. Do not vigourously clean as to remove all benefcial bacteria. 

Usually 1/2 the tank at one cleaning is sufficient.

You can avoid many problems with your fish’s health by not having any gravel in your aquarium (bare-bottom) or by keeping a very thin layer of gravel. 


3. Add Aquarium Salt. 
The dose recommended on the package label is one Tablespoon of Aquarium Salt per five gallons of aquarium water. So, for example, a 10-gallon aquarium gets 2 Tablespoons of Aquarium Salt. Do not repeat the salt and do not use iodized table salt. Aquarium Salt is available in many stores that sell pet fish. It can also be purchased in a grocery store–normal table salt, but DO NOT use IODIZED. 


4. Increase the Water Temperature. 
Gradually increase the temperature of the water to a maximum of 88 degrees F.




If you wanna just treat with meds I'd suggest Maracyn-Two: 
It treats Dropsy, lifted or protruding scales, gill infection, cloudy eyes, clamped fins, red streaks & bloating. Days 1 & 2 use 20 mgs per 10 gallons. Days 3 to 5 normal dose 10 mgs per 10 gallons.

Even if you decide to use meds Id still give the tank a good clean, wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

I will do a 50% water change in a bit today even though I wasn't due for a few more days on my regular weekly schedule. I have on hand: aquarium salt, stress coat +, and QuICK Cure. Is the Quick cure similar to the Maracyn-Two, or should I just go out and try to find the one you suggested? The active ingredients in this are formalin and malachite green.

You know I think I am just going to get the Maracyn-two if I can find it locally, as it looks like something I should have on hand anyway.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Hmm not sure about Quick Cure, did some reading and says it's mainly for Ich.

If you are doing the Salt method I wouldn't add any meds. I'd just try that and see. Personally, if I don't have to use Meds, I don't... I prefer more natural methods when they're available.

Again best of luck & keep us updated


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> Hmm not sure about Quick Cure, did some reading and says it's mainly for Ich.
> 
> If you are doing the Salt method I wouldn't add any meds. I'd just try that and see. Personally, if I don't have to use Meds, I don't... I prefer more natural methods when they're available.
> 
> Again best of luck & keep us updated


Supposedly for protozoan parasites, but like I said other than the fins he shows no sign of any other problems. He perked up when I started opening up the tank to do the water change, so I got him to eat four pellets today by assisting with a baster. :red_mouth I will try the salt before getting meds. 

I double checked the temp - I assumed it would be the same as my other tank with a thermometer because it is the same heater (Fluval Edge preset 25w) and setup but it is actually only 75 degrees instead of the other tank's current 79, so I guess it is a dud heater. I think I should either get a 25w adjustable Hydor Theo http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-25W-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater/dp/B0006JLPG8/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1373902603&sr=1-1&keywords=aquarium+heater+25+watt or Eheim Jager http://www.amazon.com/EHEIM-Jager-Aquarium-Thermostat-Heater/dp/B00425AXQA/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1373902603&sr=1-3&keywords=aquarium+heater+25+watt Does anyone have experience with these heaters or prefer one over the other? I would like to be able to increase the heat to help him heal up better with the salt.

I will post a photo when he is better or let you all know the outcome. I hate coming across threads that don't let you know how things were resolved...


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Ya I have the same heater, the Hydor Theo. I like it and have no issues with it. It's in both my tanks atm.

I really prefer the adjustable ones as I've heard plenty of horror stories about the other over heating, not heating enough ect ect. I much prefer one I can control and KNOW what it's set at.
You can't beat those heaters for the price. It's also not very long, which I liked. I had the hardest time finding a heater to fit into my 3g picotope that was adjustable. Found that Hydro Theo and havent looked back.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> Ya I have the same heater, the Hydor Theo. I like it and have no issues with it. It's in both my tanks atm.
> 
> I really prefer the adjustable ones as I've heard plenty of horror stories about the other over heating, not heating enough ect ect. I much prefer one I can control and KNOW what it's set at.
> You can't beat those heaters for the price. It's also not very long, which I liked. I had the hardest time finding a heater to fit into my 3g picotope that was adjustable. Found that Hydro Theo and havent looked back.


Thanks, I will order one on Amazon right now (2-day shipping) as I couldn't find anyone local that has it to get it sooner. Someone had the Jager one, but I found it is 9 inches, which is quite long for my small tank. I also need to find a thermometer and would like to get a digital one that hangs a probe down into the water so I can mount it to the inside of my hood. I currently use my very accurate digital meat probe (gross probably, but I do wash it before using for steaks!) whenever I need to check it or do water changes to make sure the water I am putting back in is the same temp as the tank.

I added 1 heaping tsp of aquarium salt, 1.5 mL of Stress Coat+ after doing a 50% water change.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

The Jager heaters are very good, but they are a bit long.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

+1, you need more heat. bettas do best at 78-80 for maintenance, and 82-86 for breeding and growth, or for disease (except a flexibacter infection).

he has nothing structurally wrong with him. he CAN unclamp his fins, he just doesnt want to. bettas clamp in response to stress of many sorts. 
once his temps are optimal, assuming he is otherwise healthy, he will go back to normal.

something that i would work on, however, is his diet. hikari betta pellets arent bad, but not good either. and a varied diet is a healthy diet. here is what i feed my bettas:
atisons betta pro (pellets made from BBS), golden pearls (carnivore pellet staple diet, similar to hikari, but higher quality), freeze-dried bloodworms, freeze-dried tubifex, freeze-dried pacific plankton, freeze-dried spirulina brine shrimp, frozen mysis, frozen brine shrimp, frozen bloodworms, and repashys meat pie.
NOTE: dont feed freezedried food more than once a week, it can lead to constipation. also it increases in size as it absorbs water, so feed sparingly.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> Generally, a tablespoon of salt for every five gallons of water is sufficient.
> 
> If you wanna use salt go about this route...
> 1. Clean Your Tank.
> ...


This is a very bad idea. Table salt and maracyn two is a potentially fatal combination. NEVER combine 2 or more medications into 1 tank, the results could be potentially disastrous. Either dose the tank with salt or use another medication, but not both.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

That's what I was inferring, either do one or the other. If you read my other post, you'd have seen that.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Good advice here. Does anyone else think the softener may be an issue? Is it salt based? That would mean he is getting a lot of salt already. If it strips out everything, the water may need remineralizing. What is your pH? Could also be too low. 

Softeners just make me nervous.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the foods - I will see which of those I can find. I also have some frozen daphnia I can give him. In this situation, I will have to disagree and say that he cannot unclamp his fins, so maybe this is not a typical "fin clamping" issue. It is more like the skin on his fins is melding together, although if that points to bacteria, or fungus I really don't know. The Hydor Theo heater will arrive Wednesday, and I will get a second one for my other betta once I have a chance to try this one and ensure it works well. I also have two digital probe thermometers coming with the shipment.



@[email protected] said:


> +1, you need more heat. bettas do best at 78-80 for maintenance, and 82-86 for breeding and growth, or for disease (except a flexibacter infection).
> 
> he has nothing structurally wrong with him. he CAN unclamp his fins, he just doesnt want to. bettas clamp in response to stress of many sorts.
> once his temps are optimal, assuming he is otherwise healthy, he will go back to normal.
> ...


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

VJM said:


> Good advice here. Does anyone else think the softener may be an issue? Is it salt based? That would mean he is getting a lot of salt already. If it strips out everything, the water may need remineralizing. What is your pH? Could also be too low.
> 
> Softeners just make me nervous.


Like I said though, I have a tank full of mbuna and another betta all very healthy, so I am hesitant to think it is the softener. It is salt based, but the salt doesn't go into the water in the sense that when we taste it, it isn't salty tasting. I think it is just used in the softener tank and then rinses out after it cycles. Our pH is around 8. I really think it is more likely to be bacterial, fungal, or a parasite + stress of moving to a new tank, but I am open to all ideas.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

mr.bigglesworth said:


> This is a very bad idea. Table salt and maracyn two is a potentially fatal combination. NEVER combine 2 or more medications into 1 tank, the results could be potentially disastrous. Either dose the tank with salt or use another medication, but not both.


I did overlook that even though it was there, so thanks for the clarification. I ordered some Maracyn Two just to have on hand, and will try it if the salt and raising temps doesn't show improvement after a week or so.


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I had one of my bettas split his fins, so I used a 1 ltre bowl with straight tap water PH 7.6 and Stress coat and a tiny pinch of salt in his bowl, and I added some methylene blue. I did this for 2 weeks and his fins regrew and the split mended.

I think your Betta has clamped fin syndrome from being in too cold a temp for him and he's stressed. My 4 year old was the same way in my living room and I didn't understand why he wasn't moving around (it was because the air conditioner vent blows in his direction and was making his water cold) Now he's attached to the heated 80F tank and he's all over his breeder box and fins no longer clamped.

Up the temp when you get the new heater, just add the salt and feed sparingly with good food. Hikari is a good product but I use Bio-gold and all of my Bettas love this pellet food. Only feed about 5 pellets per feeding (2 times if you want per day, no more) You can alternate with once a week some frozen bloodworms, or another type of food 
ie: spirulina/golden pearls/earthworm flakes etc.

I think you will see a difference once he's warmer. :smile:


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

We use New Life Spectrum betta pellets and all my bettas love them. They are small enough to float and healthy for them. Along with frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms and occasionally Omega flakes.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Also if he is not eating you could get him some frozen food and drop some garlic in it like the Kent, Continuum or Brightwell stuff. I have yet to find a fish who declines food soaked in garlic. Plus it also boosts their immune system.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

I got the new heater in today and Picasso seems to be doing just a little bit better. It looks like his dorsal fin is widening up a bit and he has been more active, even flaring once at me. I have it set to 78, but the temp is still up to 83 so I worry about it getting a little too hot for him. He was snuggling up to the heater for a bit, so I guess he approves! I also redid both the betta tanks with some cute little pots I found at the thrift store and made little caves for both of them. Monet's heater seems to run fine around 79 degrees, so I'm not sure if I'll get another Hydor Theo for him since he seems as healthy as a horse. I guess that other preset heater was just a dud.










My other betta, Monet. The tank isn't dirty, just has bubbles from changing the water:


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice to see him starting to recover so quickly!!! Hope he keeps it up for ya!


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

Well he was doing better for that one day after adding some salt at heating to 81F, and then he went downhill suddenly. Right now his body is almost looking as pale as his fins and he keeps letting himself get sucked to the sponge filter, poor guy. I did a large water change to get most of the salt out, and added the Maracyn Two. Could someone explain why Maracyn Two was suggested, and not Maracyn?


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Scifisarah said:


> Like I said though, I have a tank full of mbuna and another betta all very healthy, so I am hesitant to think it is the softener. It is salt based, but the salt doesn't go into the water in the sense that when we taste it, it isn't salty tasting. I think it is just used in the softener tank and then rinses out after it cycles. Our pH is around 8. I really think it is more likely to be bacterial, fungal, or a parasite + stress of moving to a new tank, but I am open to all ideas.


I think your issue has to do with your water and this fish's sensitivity to how you've been keeping it. You can't go by what is good for your other fish always. Home based softners are notorious for causing water issues and increasing the sodium levels in the water. Most people on the net or in newer books will tell you to use water that has the softner by-passed.

Have you tested your ph from your tap and then taken a sample and set aside to test 24hrs later? Have you tested kh or gh levels? Low kh levels can have your ph unstable. 

Overall, 100% softened water in your tanks is usually a path toward disaster unless it is re-mineralized. May be less of an impact if the softner is not removing everything.

If it were me, I would only use at most 50% softened water in any of my tanks. Pull out 25% of that water and add back in water that hasn't been softened and then the next day do the same. Then see what the fish does.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> I think your issue has to do with your water and this fish's sensitivity to how you've been keeping it. You can't go by what is good for your other fish always. Home based softners are notorious for causing water issues and increasing the sodium levels in the water. Most people on the net or in newer books will tell you to use water that has the softner by-passed.
> 
> Have you tested your ph from your tap and then taken a sample and set aside to test 24hrs later? Have you tested kh or gh levels? Low kh levels can have your ph unstable.
> 
> ...


I am going to give that a try. I have not tested kh or gh levels, but ph is routinely 8.2 and I have tested it many times, from the tap and from my three tanks. I think you are perhaps right that this particular fish is more sensitive. In another thread it was suggested that the softened water is not good for my plants, so I am going to *try* to do water changes from gallons of water collected from the spigot on my deck and warmed to room temp (72ish). This won't work in the winter if it is frozen long enough however. I'm not willing to do water changes for my 75 gallon like this though. :eek5:


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Poor guy. This is what I would do if he were mine. 

First off, no salt. I have never seen it actually help a betta and long term use can hurt more than help. The temp, I would keep a lovely constant 82. I used to keep mine at 84, but 82 is the lowest I suggest to anyone. Stop the softened water. I would go straight tap and drip it in his tank with each water change so he would be able to get used to it. Last I would add straight up black water extract. Not only will it help to soothe whatever ails him it will dull the light some for him so he will feel more secure. 

I do hope he gets better soon, he is a beautiful boy!


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

You need to to have the water you are adding at the same temperature as the water in the tank, otherwise you can shock him and make things worse.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

VJM said:


> You need to to have the water you are adding at the same temperature as the water in the tank, otherwise you can shock him and make things worse.


How would you suggest doing that, if I get water from my outside spigot that is very cold? Would it be better then to keep using the softened water from the house? Looking for practical answers on how to accomplish this.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Poor guy. This is what I would do if he were mine.
> 
> First off, no salt. I have never seen it actually help a betta and long term use can hurt more than help. The temp, I would keep a lovely constant 82. I used to keep mine at 84, but 82 is the lowest I suggest to anyone. Stop the softened water. I would go straight tap and drip it in his tank with each water change so he would be able to get used to it. Last I would add straight up black water extract. Not only will it help to soothe whatever ails him it will dull the light some for him so he will feel more secure.
> 
> I do hope he gets better soon, he is a beautiful boy!


The guy at our LFS just told me bettas can tolerate 65-84 degrees, but prefer room temps. Ugh, I hate conflicting information. I will be keeping the temp between 80-81, and ignore him since 65 degrees is ridiculous.

The only place unsoftened water is available is from our hose in the yard. The water softener is behind a wall that has plywood screwed into place by like ten screws so there is no area to make a bypass that I can easily access.

I also had the water in the tank tested today: 

Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0
kH: 300
gH: 0
pH: 7.8


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I have my three bettas at the office, and we only have cold water there. I fill up a container with the amount I anticipate using, put in my extra adjustable heater, and let it come up to 79 degrees, which matches their tank temperature. 

Bettas get lethargic if too cold, and have shortened lifespans if kept too warm. They can get ill more frequently from either environment. I see optimum temp as 78-80. Can I tell you 81 or 82 will push them too high? Nope. I just know that range makes it harder to have plants, and I notice no difference in their behavior than if they are kept around 79. 

Your LFS guy sounds like someone to ignore regarding Betta care.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

VJM said:


> I have my three bettas at the office, and we only have cold water there. I fill up a container with the amount I anticipate using, put in my extra adjustable heater, and let it come up to 79 degrees, which matches their tank temperature.
> 
> Bettas get lethargic if too cold, and have shortened lifespans if kept too warm. They can get ill more frequently from either environment. I see optimum temp as 78-80. Can I tell you 81 or 82 will push them too high? Nope. I just know that range makes it harder to have plants, and I notice no difference in their behavior than if they are kept around 79.
> 
> Your LFS guy sounds like someone to ignore regarding Betta care.


Thanks, sorry if I sounded snappy in my last post. Was out with a 3 and 5 year old all day and at the end of my rope. :angryfire I think I will let it warm to room temp (72ish), then add a small amount of very hot tap water to bring it to tank temp so it will be mostly unsoftened water at least.

The poor guy is breathing funny and taking long breaks between now, so I don't think he is long for this world. Since my other betta has thrived, I didn't think there could be anything wrong with my setup. Not sure if I got a very sensitive fish, something in him defective, or if he is suffering from some unseen malady, but at least when I am ready for my next fish I will have the best possible conditions. My well water is 150 GH, so it will be interesting to see how that improves the plant growth as well.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

You didn't sound snappy, no worries. It is frustrating and upsetting when they are sick. Especially when you are trying to do everything you can for their comfort. 

I am sorry he hasn't improved. In my opinion (and only my opinion), elephant ears seem to have a lot of issues. Bettas are sadly mass produced, bred for finnage and color only, with no thought given to health or longevity. I love my guys, but the breeding industry is just gross. I have never heard a breeder of any kind, commercial or hobbyist, discuss breeding for health. It's all fins and show standards and color. 

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

I keep waiting for the poor guy to be dead in the morning, but he is certainly taking his time at dying. He is very pale now, all his fins look like little twigs and he is having trouble breathing and only moves to swim straight up to the surface to gulp air, then back to the bottom again. I am on my third day of the Maracyn 2. I have half a mind to just put him out of his misery, he looks so pitiful. Does anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> Generally, a tablespoon of salt for every five gallons of water is sufficient.
> 
> If you wanna use salt go about this route...
> 1. Clean Your Tank.
> ...


5. Add a air stone


----------



## Scifisarah (Mar 1, 2013)

He finally passed. Thank you for all the input. I still wish I knew what was wrong with him and why he wasted away for so long.


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

That is a shame, I hope you find one just as wonderful as this one was.


----------

